# Unqualified Teacher Possibilities



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all! Happy Mother's Day to you all.

We have just been given a contract and will be arriving in August. I will be on husbands sponsor. We have 3 kids 8, 12, 14. Currently in UK. 

After 20 years in business I decided on a career change. I completed 2 years as a Science TA, then achieved HLTA Secondary Science status. I have completed a foundation degree with distinction and am working on BSc Hons. I completed 2 more years as HLTA Secondary Science and was then headhunted to join a school and have completed 2.5 years as an Unqualified Secondary Science teacher.

So questions: 
1) can you get work as an unqualified teacher if studying towards QTS with good references and outstanding observations?
2) does HLTA exist in UAE? 
3) anyone know of current Science vacancies? 
4) where can I find a list of recruitment agencies?
5) in HK I was a private tutor for 5 years - is this a legal option in UAE. 

Any advice welcome - thank you.

L


----------

